# Should I wait for the Mark IV, or buy the Mark III at a low price now?



## iso9000 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello,

First time poster. I am in the market to buy a new camera, and I am torn between the Mark III and the Mark IV. The Mark III is clearly at the end of the cycle, and the Mark IV is just around the corner. But I do need a camera sooner rather than later. With all these rumored specs flying around, do you think I should wait for the Mark IV, or buy the Mark III at a pretty decent price with deals they have these days?


----------



## kelpdiver (Mar 25, 2015)

the 7D II was "around the corner" for a couple years. The 100-400 II even longer. And how long did we have rumors about the high pixel 5s? 

The discounting on the III certainly suggests a replacement. But it could also be a reflection that this 3 year old model can't sell as well at its original price range given all the others that have come along. The IV will certainly cost more, probably that same sort of $3-4k as the III did on release. So you're getting value here....if the III does what you need. If this is more of a upgrade present for yourself, then waiting is probably the right course.

I've been pretty happy with the III except for the crippled SD slot - it performs much much slower than the CF making the notion of saving raw to 1 and jpg to the other, or copies to both, ineffective in bursts.


----------



## perspectivist (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi there,

the question you should ask yourself in the first place IMHO is what you do want to use the camera for and whether you really need all the upgrade specs the Mark IV might offer one day. Besides, if you are merely looking for an FF camera, you might as well opt for a used Mark II which still delivers amazing quality at a comparatively low price - but then, this brings me back to my introductory remark 

Good luck with your decision and best wishes.


----------



## leGreve (Mar 25, 2015)

Do you need it now?

You answer to this will answer your own question. You wont see a mark IV until the earliest in september maybe even early 2016.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 25, 2015)

iso9000 said:


> ... and the Mark IV is just around the corner. But I do need a camera sooner rather than later. ...


Hi iso9000! 
And welcome to CR.

You've answered your question already.
Get the 5DIII right now. It is a great workhorse. You can get it for a fantastic price now (consider the right - best - lenses for your needs you can afford). And even in four years it will still take great pictures. 

The 5DIV (or 5DX, maybe a new name) release will not appear before the 5DS is shipping for several weeks. so late 2015 or more likely early 2016.
I am not sure if we'll see a 1DX MkII first and then you'll have to wait half a year longer.
And even if the 5DIV performes so much better, that you really need it (not want it, not G.A.S.!) for the first few months it won't sell much below MSRP, so it will be high above $3,000 more likely above $3,500.

And you will still be able to sell your 5DIII then for a reasonable price.

Buy now, have fun now. Yours


----------



## wok64 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi,

I assume this is one of the most frequently asked questions in any blog about any type of equipment (not only photography ...). In my opinion it always boils down to three questions:
1) Does the price difference matter to you?
2) Are you missing any features in the current model you´re expecting in the new one?
3) Do you need the camera now?

Point 3) has already been raised and doesn´t need further explanation. With a rumored model without any announced date of shipment it´s obviously a very important one.

Point 2) is kind of a trap we all tend to fall into. Of course the new model will have a "better" sensor (higher ISO, maybe a bit more resolution, higher dynamic range), maybe a faster frame rate and some other minor enhancements. For sure there are people who need those improvements but for a lot of us it simple doesn´t matter because our current gear is good enough for our purposes. There are so many pros out there making a living with the 5D Mark III (and even previous models) that I doubt it has any severe lack of capabilities

Point 1) is easy. Always buying the latest and greatest is a lot of fun but a big money burner (been there, done that ...). And don´t forget: What´s the best today is the "old crap" of tomorrow from marketing perspective (but: see point 2). If you´re a wealthy person and money isn´t an issue for you and point 1 is no problem wait for the MIV or buy the MIII now, and exchange it for an MIV later.

Best regards,
Wolfgang


----------



## dolina (Mar 25, 2015)

Are you getting a paid gig or have a once in a lifetime project to do now?

If so get the Mark III today.

If not, then be like me and wait for the Mark IV.

September's less than 6 months away.


----------



## plam_1980 (Mar 25, 2015)

It is very important what you need it for, as almost everyone above suggested, and also do you have something else to shoot with in the meantime, if you decide to wait. Think of all those things/moments that you can miss meanwhile, if you don't have other good camera. Mark IV is not around the corner, in my view for at least 6 up to 12 months possibly. They announced 5Ds/R in March with availability in July. So I think they will not announce Mark IV before 5Ds are selling well, and then availability will be in a few more months. Can you wait that long?


----------



## dak723 (Mar 25, 2015)

Get the Mark III. There is usually very little (or no) real difference in the IQ of your pics from one model to the next. The price now is a real bargain.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 25, 2015)

The best time to buy a camera is always two years from now. 

If you wait for the Mark IV to come out, would you then be concerned whether you should wait for the Mk V?

Which would be better, taking photographs with a Mk III now, or not taking pictures with the mythical Mk IV?

What will the Mk III not give you that you believe the Mk IV will?


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 25, 2015)

This is always the photographer's dilemma.
Go for the cheaper old or better and more expensive new.

I would put it to you this way.
If this is your first full frame and you are not already a fantastic photographer (ie world class , medal winning, super professional) then buy the Mark III.

When you have become a world class, medal winning or super professional photographer with the Mark III then you can reward yourself with a Mark IV (which will be heavily discounted by that point in time).

Slightly tongue in cheek I know but have no fears of buying a Mark III.
It's still a fantastic camera.
My limits are not my camera - they are me as a photographer.
I can never unfortuanately blame my Mark III - It's fantastic (I'm not)


----------



## RGF (Mar 25, 2015)

Unless you need the camera now, I would wait.

Then after the 5D M4 is announced, check out the rumors for the 5D M5. Perhaps you could wait for that one. And once the 5D M5 is announced, check out ..

Sorry for the tongue in check message, but you could wait forever.

At the end of the day, do you need/want the camera now? This is a harder questions, but do you think that the new features will allow you do to create images that you can not create with the current model? Or perhaps easier?

Yes the price is reduced, and the new model will be premium priced. How important is it to you to have the latest and greatest? You will pay extra for that. The discounted 5D M3 is likely to represent a better value but in the end that is for you to judge (with little to no information about the newer model).

Good luck and let us know what you decide


----------



## Yiannis A - Greece (Mar 25, 2015)

Dear "ISO9000",

Yesterday morning, 150 souls got aboard flight 4U9525 of German Wings to get to their destination. I'm more than sure that they had plans for today but, today never came for them. Maybe i sound tragic but, nobody knows if tomorrow ever comes; if you want it and you can do it, do it...YESTERDAY! So, i'd friendly suggest you, not to wait for any tomorrow and what better (?) it should bring to the table, go ahead and do it NOW! 

And a few more words; i own both 5D Mk3 and 7D mk2 and as i can see from others, once Canon jumped on Dual Pixel AF wagon, although quality of focusing during video is really excellent, focusing during shooting photos has clearly declined. That generally happens to my 7D Mk2 too, with some (3rd party usually) lenses, with aperture faster than f/2.8 (mostly). There are lots of reports for 70D too, which also uses the DPAF system. Being absolutely sure that 5D Mk4 or whatever the successor of Mk3 is, will implement DPAF system (especially after Canon having released EF 24-105 IS STM) will "suffer" the same issue. As an engineer, i strongly believe that DPAF has a bunch of pros and a few annoying cons, single point AF being one of them. 

That's my 2 cents, do what you think is best but, remember life is too short to wait forever.

Always be lucky, be healthy and strong, live your life with those you love.

Yours
Yiannis.


----------



## meson1 (Mar 25, 2015)

I had this last year.

[list type=decimal]
[*]You have to get on the proverbial ladder sometime or you'll always be waiting for the next big thing.
[*]When the 5DIV finally comes out, Canon will have hiked the price and it'll be at least a year before decent deals start to emerge.
[*]In contrast 5DIII prices are relatively soft now, and softening further all the time.
[*]Which ever way you cut it, the 5DIII is a cracking camera, even if it has been surpassed in one area or another by other makes and some of Canon's own products. The 5DIII didn't just stop being superb. It's still brilliant and still a very desirable piece of kit.
[/list]

I opted for the 5DIII last year rather than wait. I just thought 'screw it' and just went and got it and I'm glad I did.


----------



## candc (Mar 25, 2015)

Yiannis A - Greece said:


> Dear "ISO9000",
> 
> Yesterday morning, 150 souls got aboard flight 4U9525 of German Wings to get to their destination. I'm more than sure that they had plans for today but, today never came for them. Maybe i sound tragic but, nobody knows if tomorrow ever comes; if you want it and you can do it, do it...YESTERDAY! So, i'd friendly suggest you, not to wait for any tomorrow and what better (?) it should bring to the table, go ahead and do it NOW!
> 
> ...



Dpaf is only used in live view. It is not used during regular af.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 25, 2015)

It's ISO9000...

"What! 9000!?"

I can't believe that hasn't been taken already.

I suspect you'll be hard pressed to find another body of this quality at this price again. The 7D2 is arguably better for weather resistance, but it's a crop body. The 6D2 will probably have the same AF, slightly better high ISO IQ and wi-fi, but it will also have worse weather sealing and probably slightly less fps.

If the 5Ds sells well I'm betting Canon is going to keep future 5D prices higher as well, not to mention inflation will take its toll.

The 1DsMk3 is still an industry standard seven years running, professionals will be using the 5D3 for many years to come. "Good enough" may be hard for some to swallow but it's easy to forget that the standards we have now are incredibly high from a historical perspective.
Just having any Full Frame body makes a huge difference.


----------



## Maiaibing (Mar 25, 2015)

perspectivist said:


> Hi there,
> 
> the question you should ask yourself in the first place IMHO is what you do want to use the camera for and whether you really need all the upgrade specs the Mark IV might offer one day. Besides, if you are merely looking for an FF camera, you might as well opt for a used Mark II which still delivers amazing quality at a comparatively low price - but then, this brings me back to my introductory remark
> 
> Good luck with your decision and best wishes.



I have the 5DII and when I tested the 5DIII when it came out it was clear that it had nothing to offer me compared to the 5DII.

In your case I would therefore get the 6D. Its very cheap and the sensor is better than the 5DIII by all accounts and it at least matches the 5DII on almost all accounts. So the trade off's from the 6D to the 5DIII are in fact marginal for most users and most shooting situations - but of course you should check that the 6D is not missing something essential for your style that the 5DIII has. However, if this was the case you would probably not even be asking for advice here...

The money saved will make it easier to fork over the money for the 5DIV at a later stage - or you may just like it so much that you can wait for the 5DV to emerge(!)

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## BLFPhoto (Mar 25, 2015)

The odds are that there will be nothing the newer camera will do that will greatly affect your ability to take the photos you want to take. The 5D Mk III makes great images in all but the most specialized of circumstances, and will continue to do so for as long as it operates. Further, it will be supported by Canon service centers for a very long time to come. Unless you absolutely need more resolution (if so, why aren't you mentioning the 5Ds?) or you need 1DX-level FPS you will be more than happy with the 5D Mk III's capabilities. The evolutionary upgrades in a Mk IV version will likely be most useful on the fringes of photographic performance. A few more pixels, perhaps built-in flash RF, incrementally improved AF, that sort. The 5D Mk III is already really strong in most areas needed to make photographs. Save some cash for a good lens or two by buying the III now.


----------



## Agent XE-5 (Mar 25, 2015)

Somewhat similar situation. I'm still using my original Mark I. It's got way more than 100K clicks on it and keeps going like a certain bunny we all know and love, but it's eight years old. I do a lot of low-light shooting in music clubs, so the two new 5D bodies are not gonna cut it (according to the reviews). What I paid for the Mark I in 2007 was a third more than the Mark III is now selling for, so that's not the issue. Neither is video capability.

The big issue for me: what will any of the later Canon bodies do in low light, and where does the noise start to creep in?

Add to that: How much longer do I want to lug around this weighty bag o' gear? (I generally travel with a 28-70 f2.8, 70-200 f2.8, a 1.4x and some misc stuff. Doesn't sound like much til you've been in 90° heat at Jazz Fest for nine hours, then out at the clubs til 2am.) 

I'm sure I'd be happy with a Mark III, and I'd probably hang onto it for years, too. I don't see anything else in the current Canon line-up that's full frame, clean at high ISO, durable, does well in low light and is lighter than a 5D. 

Suggestions?


----------



## ksgal (Mar 25, 2015)

Canon 6D?


----------



## Yiannis A - Greece (Mar 25, 2015)

candc said:


> Yiannis A - Greece said:
> 
> 
> > Dear "ISO9000",
> ...



Dear candc,
I *know* that DPAF is only used during live view but, i find it relevant that the only 2 models that use it in present time, both suffer (many people don't even know it but, their own camera has the "bug" from f/2.8 upwards) from what seems to be the "center point AF issue". As an engineer, i suspect (maybe it's only my BS thinkink) that, DPAF and the way the CMOS/mirror box/AF sensor are constructed or assembled to work individually or together, reproduces the issue. Again, maybe it's only my conspiracy theory but, don't forget that, it took a long time to canon to present 7D Mk2 "due to AF issues".

Be lucky, be well.

Yours 
Yiannis.


----------



## candc (Mar 26, 2015)

[/quote]

Dear candc,
I *know* that DPAF is only used during live view but, i find it relevant that the only 2 models that use it in present time, both suffer (many people don't even know it but, their own camera has the "bug" from f/2.8 upwards) from what seems to be the "center point AF issue". As an engineer, i suspect (maybe it's only my BS thinkink) that, DPAF and the way the CMOS/mirror box/AF sensor are constructed or assembled to work individually or together, reproduces the issue. Again, maybe it's only my conspiracy theory but, don't forget that, it took a long time to canon to present 7D Mk2 "due to AF issues".

Be lucky, be well.

Yours 
Yiannis.
[/quote]

Its possible that there is some component shared by both af systems that could be an issue but it seems unlikely. The 70d uses the same af module as the 7d but most accounts say the 70d af performs better. There are also many users who are using the new cameras without issues. Some posters here had problems with the 7dii and got replacements or sent it in to be repaired and it is ok after. Sounds more like quality control issues than a flawed design.


----------



## meanstreak (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm right there in the same boat. I have a 6D and frequently shoot nighttime high school sports in very low-light situations. While I really do love it and get great shots, the slow FPS is tough to deal with. While I do believe it's forced me to greatly improve in my skills at timing and carefully considering the shot before hitting the shutter button, it would be nice to be able to motor-drive a few shots like a 7D when a receiver is jumping up to catch a pass or diving for the end zone etc. 

So looking at the specs of the 5D3 it sounds fantastic but I wonder if it's replacement will have even faster FPS and would be better for me? Same for a possible 6D2 as despite the well-known drawbacks of the 6D I'm really pretty happy with it and if all it did better was move to 7 FPS I'd be set!


----------



## Maiaibing (Apr 4, 2015)

meanstreak said:


> I'm right there in the same boat. I have a 6D and frequently shoot nighttime high school sports in very low-light situations. While I really do love it and get great shots, the slow FPS is tough to deal with. While I do believe it's forced me to greatly improve in my skills at timing and carefully considering the shot before hitting the shutter button, it would be nice to be able to motor-drive a few shots like a 7D when a receiver is jumping up to catch a pass or diving for the end zone etc.
> 
> So looking at the specs of the 5D3 it sounds fantastic but I wonder if it's replacement will have even faster FPS and would be better for me? Same for a possible 6D2 as despite the well-known drawbacks of the 6D I'm really pretty happy with it and if all it did better was move to 7 FPS I'd be set!



If you are unhappy with fps 5DIII is hardly the answer. I would expect the 5DIV to be somewhat better. But only time will tell. Was disappointed when the 5DIII came out that it was barely faster than the 5DII.


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 13, 2015)

Well, I just sold my T5i and all my EFS lenses (except for my STM lenses) because I want a 5D mkIII. I look at it this way; Most people here say the 5D mkIII is a fantastic camera. A friend of mine (a pro) says it is incredible too. To me, this means the model is proven. It is a great Camera.

On the other hand, we sometimes expect the newer models to be better than the previous models. That does not always turn out to be true. As far as camera bodies go... I think I am going to take the proven route and stay just a little behind the technological curve. Same with lenses.

Some people can afford to just grab the new stuff. If it doesn't work out for them, then they don't have a problem taking the loss and disappointment. I've learned my lesson. I cannot afford those kind of losses. When I buy something I've really had to do some hard financial calisthenics to afford it. 

I'd be very happy with a 5D mkIII, and I think I'd be happy for a long time. A 1DX is also on my list (I'd then sell the 70D). Both are proven great cameras. I'm a real amateur. But if the pros on this website (and my friend) say a piece of gear is great, then I have to listen to them. They know far more than I ever will. I think those two "old" or "long in the tooth" models would keep me busy and learning for a long, long time. Along with my 70D. They all take great photos now, and they will for many years to come... no matter what else comes down the pike. I'm just glad I chose Canon.

All that to say: Do what you want, but be satisfied. Being satisfied is half the battle in all of life.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2015)

I am Japanese, so excuse me for my bad-english, lol.

I do own the 5D Mark III now. It's worth every penny.
However, if you take pictures of in-door sports, like Karate, Judo, Basketball, or something like that, I suggest to wait for 5D Mark IV.

I also own the 7D Mark II, which has "Anti-Flicker" (in Japan, we called "Flicker-Less"). It's very, very usefull for taking pictures in-door with high-speed shutter. Although, even 7D Mark II has that, I really want shoot with FULL-SIZE sensor camera because of high-ISO-resistance (I'm not sure that's the right way to say it, lol).

I don't know when the 5D Mark IV will be on market, but when it does, I will buy it for sure. Just for "Anti-Flikcer" alone.

But it's just me. If you don't need "Anti-Flicker", I don't see any reason that I should stop you from buying 5D Mark III now. It's nice camera, you'll love it.


May the EOS be with you.


----------



## dolina (Apr 13, 2015)

My guess is it'll reach stores by December in small quantities. Those with inefficient Customs will get theirs in January. So 8-9 months from today.

I would not buy a 5D3 now.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 13, 2015)

dolina said:


> My guess is it'll reach stores by December in small quantities. Those with inefficient Customs will get theirs in January. So 8-9 months from today.
> 
> I would not buy a 5D3 now.



Even if that guess is accurate, the MkIV will be a lot more money than the MkIII is now, so the mental question becomes do I want a MkIII now and actually take pictures, or do I wait and place the upgraded MkIV specs at x amount of dollars? The difference between the MkIII now and the MkIV on release is probably just over $1,000, that has to be a damn important set of features to be worth $1,000 over the MkIII, seriously, what is the MkIII lacking? 

I know many areas where the MkIII could be tweaked, sync speed, fps, etc etc, but how important are those comparatively modest features to any individual? I'd guess most MkIII owners will not upgrade to the MkIV unless their is a substantial improvement in a core metric, but even then, the MkIII is a very very good camera.


----------



## dolina (Apr 13, 2015)

If you already have a functional camera(s) why buy one that's going to be phased out? And it is a given that if you are willing to wait for the latest and greatest then you are willing to pay for the latest and greatest.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 14, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is it'll reach stores by December in small quantities. Those with inefficient Customs will get theirs in January. So 8-9 months from today.
> ...


+1



dolina said:


> If you already have a functional camera(s) why buy one that's going to be phased out? And it is a given that if you are willing to wait for the latest and greatest then you are willing to pay for the latest and greatest.


Is that really "a given"?
Maybe for those who don't have to care about money. But even enthusiasts and geeks sometimes are rational 

And having a great camera with some $1.000 extra for a great lens NOW might be worth to consider instead having a somewhat better and more expensive camera within 8 months without that great lens. 

But it's just fair to show and discuss all opinions to show the OP which one has which advantages.


----------



## Agent XE-5 (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, the stuffing has finally hit the fan. My eight year old Mark I went quirky over the weekend. No auto-focus or focusing points, and the back panel goes completely black as soon as I put on a lens. Take off the lenses and the panel lights up, and I can review images again. The local shop says $400 for an overhaul. That's more than the body's worth.

I gave some thought to a 6D, mostly for the low-light capability. But I doubt it'll be as durable as any of the 5D bodies. I can pick up a Mark II as a "stop-gap" and see what the Mark IV turns out to be, but I'm more inclined to go for the Mark III now and live with it. (I lived with the Mark I for eight years.) 

B-H and Adorama are still asking $2500. Great shops, but that seems a bit high at this late date ("late" being the recent introduction of two new 5D bodies). Ebay's a crap shoot. Used bodies on various local Craigslist postings are in the $2200 range, but I don't know if I'm getting USA or grey market boxes. Thing is I've got a road assignment starting in a week, so I've gotta move on this ASAP.

Recommendations, advice and/or sympathy for my dearly departing Mark I gratefully accepted.


----------



## dolina (Apr 14, 2015)

Buy another Mark I. If you're happy with it then look for a fairly fresh one for $400.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 14, 2015)

Agent XE-5 said:


> Well, the stuffing has finally hit the fan. My eight year old Mark I went quirky over the weekend. No auto-focus or focusing points, and the back panel goes completely black as soon as I put on a lens. Take off the lenses and the panel lights up, and I can review images again. The local shop says $400 for an overhaul. That's more than the body's worth.
> 
> I gave some thought to a 6D, mostly for the low-light capability. But I doubt it'll be as durable as any of the 5D bodies. I can pick up a Mark II as a "stop-gap" and see what the Mark IV turns out to be, but I'm more inclined to go for the Mark III now and live with it. (I lived with the Mark I for eight years.)
> 
> ...



If you liked your 5D MkI and got on with it so well the 6D will be better in every situation. I actually had to rent one for a big assignment recently and was very impressed with it. For $1,399 the 6D really is a very good camera and unless their are features you absolutely need to have in the 5D MkIII for $1,100 more then I'd recommend the 6D. 

Besides, if you end up growing and get a second body next year that could be the 5D MkIV, and you get to keep the 6D as the perfect second body.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 15, 2015)

Maximilian said:


> ... to show the OP which one has which advantages.


BTW we have now over 30 replies to a first and one time poster with no reply at all. 
Maybe we should let this thread run out, shouldn't we?


----------



## Agent XE-5 (Apr 18, 2015)

> Buy another Mark I. If you're happy with it then look for a fairly fresh one for $400



That's exactly what I did. Found one in great shape for $425 on Craigslist, from a photog living a mile away. So, I'm good for now, while all this Mark IV stuff sorts itself out.

Thanks!


----------

